

Google's Schmidt warns regulators against killing innovation - cwan
http://www.physorg.com/news/2012-02-google-schmidt.html

======
naner
_Asked by an Iranian member of the audience if Google will stop blocking
Android or Chrome downloads in his country, Schmidt said that the ban was due
to US sanctions on Iran and that "we can't violate US law."_

Is this due to crypto within the software or what?

~~~
cube13
That has to be the reason, because any software(libraries or executables) that
contains SSL encryption code is covered as a weapon under export rules.

~~~
lotu
That stopped being the case years ago.

------
toddnessa
It is for the most part an unfortunate fact that regulators are a stifler of
innovation. What has their recent push for SOPA just taught us? If they want
to regulate it to truly protect people that is one thing. For example,
children need to be protected from predators who would exploit them on the
Internet. However,when regulators attempt to regulate out of greed (because
their pockets are being laced by Hollywood or some other interest group) they
ruin things for everybody.

------
worldimperator
I can live pretty well without innovations in privacy intrusion systems. ;-)
But I'm looking forward to their innovations in deleting or hiding
interconnected data. That's still a huge problem, I'm wondering what they
'innovated' to delete my G+ account while not becoming totally inconsistent on
related pages of people following me etc. (I intentionally deleted it
yesterday)

~~~
lotu
I can assure you Google and any sane Internet company never truly deletes
anything, such that it is unrecoverable. They just mark it as deleted so that,
it doesn't get served up but nothing is invalidated.

------
vacri
Regulations kill innovation, yes? Software patents are regulations... let's
start there.

